# Richtig anfüttern? Wie



## Sammot (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frag mich schon länger wie richtiges anfüttern geht..
Gibs irgendwelche Tricks?
Was muss man besonderst beachten? 
Und mit was kann man am besten anfüttern?

->Ziel Fisch Karpfen


----------



## CaSp3r (10. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

Zum anfüttern such ich mir immer erstmal ein platz aus denn ich dann 3-4 tage vor der sitzung anfüttere,dazu benutze ich meistens eine futterrakete.
als futter nehme ich meistens hartmais,hanf,weizen und kugeln.
die partikel koche ich immer vorher und lasse sie 1 tag quellen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*



Sammot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich frag mich schon länger wie richtiges anfüttern geht..
> Gibs irgendwelche Tricks?
> ...



Nun es gibt paar Kernpunkte rund ums Füttern, die man abkaspern sollte:

Futterplatz:
Füttern sollte man da, wo man später auch angelt, aber nicht jeder Platz ist geeignet.
Es empfiehlt sich Stellen auszusuchen, wo man mit der Rute auswerfen kann, wo keine Hindernisse im Wasser sind und sich Karpfen auch freiwillig aufhalten. Die Freiwasserzone ohne Seerosen, sonstigen Bewuchs, Insel oder sonst irgendetwas ist sicher ungeeignet. Gut sind Plätze, wo die Tiere Deckung finden(nahe Seerosenfelder, überhängender Uferbewuchs) und auf natürlichem Weg Nahrung ins Wasser fällt.
Hier ergibt sich natürlich schon ein Problem, da ein Seerosenfeld zwar Karpfen beherbergt, wir aber andererseits sie als Hindernis fürchten, von dem der Karpfen im Drill weggehalten werden muss. Schwer miteinander vereinbar, hier muss man nen Kompromiss eingehen.
Meist sind die Fische gar nicht weit vom Angler weg, nämlich am Ufer und gar nicht weit draußen.

Futter:
Als Futter nimmt man normalerweise Partikel in unterschiedlicher Größe, sowie den Köder mit dem man später angeln möchte.
Hier bieten sich Mischungen aus gekochtem Hartmais, Frolic ganz u. in Stücken, fischigem Katzennassfutter, Aufzuchtpellets(aus der Fischzucht), Boilies usw. an.

Zeitpunkt der Fütterung:
Wann man Fischen will, sollte man auch füttern.
Morgen- sowie Abendstunden sind in der Regel besser als z.B. die Mittagszeit. Hat man sich für eine bestimmte Zeit entschieden, sollte man konsequent immer zu dieser Zeit füttern und das von wenigen Tagen bis Wochen. 
Beim Karpfenangeln füttere ich normal eine Woche vorm Angeln täglich an, im ungünstigsten Fall aber mindestens 3 Tage lang.

Platzierung des Futters:
Abhängig vom Futter und der Entfernung zum Futterplatz, gilt es sich zu überlegen, wie man das Futter plaziert bekommt.
Man kann Futterballen kneten und diese per Hand einwerfen, mit ner Futterschleuder oder nem Wurfrohr arbeiten, mit nem Futterboot anfüttern und vieles mehr.
Für Stellen, die ich mit normalem Werfen nicht erreichen kann, nehme ich gerne eine sehr stramme Rute mit hohem Wurfgewicht(Glasstecken zum Waller- oder Pilkangeln).
Dazu pack ich mein Futter in PVA- Beutel ab, binde die an die Hautschnur der Pilkrute und werfe aus(das braucht Übung zum Treffen der stets gleichen Stelle, hier zahlt sich Castingtraining aus). Danach warten bis sich der Beutel aufgelöst hat, Schnur einholen und den nächsten rauspfeffern.

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.#6


----------



## dib (10. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

die meisten denken ja viel hilft viel beim füttern ,aber bei meinen vereinsgewässern sieht die traurige realität so aus, das alle gewässer total überfüttert sind und der vorstand schon das füttern ausserhalb des direkten angelns verbieten musste.
was aber leider seine wirkung verfehlt hatt, weil trotzdem zu viele eimerweise futter versenken.
ich glaube beim füttern ist weniger mehr.
der vorstand meines vereins musste wegen den kernkranken pflasterern schon teilweise einzelne gewässer sperren und bei manchen gewässern das angeln mit boilies verbieten da diese schon am umkippen waren.
deswegen füttere ich , wenn ich überhaupt fütter , höchstens ein kilo boilies und ein kilo gegorenen hartmais . 
meistens nur jeden zweiten tag ,da man bei meinen vereinsgewässern sowiso nie alleine einen gewässerteil füttert.
:v


----------



## Sammot (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

Als erstes mal DANKE für die hilfreichen Antworten .. Werde sie beherzigen.

Würden 1-2 Hände Mais in der Früh und am Abend reichen?
Sonst hat man ja am Ende da unten ein Berg der nicht wegkommt #c


----------



## CaSp3r (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*



Sammot schrieb:


> Als erstes mal DANKE für die hilfreichen Antworten .. Werde sie beherzigen.
> 
> Würden 1-2 Hände Mais in der Früh und am Abend reichen?
> Sonst hat man ja am Ende da unten ein Berg der nicht wegkommt #c


 

1-2 Hände Mais verspeisen zwei Brassen in 10min...

du musst bedenken dass am Futterplatz nicht nur Karpfen sind sondern jede menge Weissfisch die sich auch von deinem Futter ernähren!!!


----------



## Carp_fisher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*



CaSp3r schrieb:


> 1-2 Hände Mais verspeisen zwei Brassen in 10min...
> 
> du musst bedenken dass am Futterplatz nicht nur Karpfen sind sondern jede menge Weissfisch die sich auch von deinem Futter ernähren!!!


 

Genau also ruhig mal 1-2 Kg Mais pro Hand und Tag rechnen .

Dazu must du aber erst wissen wieviel Weissfische in dem See oder Teich sind wo du angelst.
Danach richtet sich die Futtermenge!!
Das kann an einigen Seen schon richtig ins Geld gehen.

Gruss CF:vik:


----------



## Niklas H. (14. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

......


----------



## Tobi94 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*



Niklas H. schrieb:


> ......


 

??????


----------



## Matt Hayes (22. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

Also ich persöhnlich finde diesen ganzen riesigen Brauch mit dem wochenlangen oder tagelangen Anfüttern vor dem Angeln schlcihtweg schlimm und überflüssig!
Klar ich füttere auch mal an,aber dann beim Angeln. 
Zum Beispiel wenn ich ganz normal auf Karpfen angle,schmeiss ich meinen Köder aus und füttere anschließend die Stelle drummrumm gut an. Ein paar Hände Mais und ein paar Hände voll Frolic,wenn man es sich erlaubt auch Boilies. Und das reicht volkommen!
Ich fange Karpfen recht gut und erst letztens habe ich wieder einen 25Pfünder gefangen,OHNE voher tagelang anzufüttern.

Denn: Man muss das ganze doch auch mal von ökologischem Aspekt betrachten,mindestens 7von 10 Anglern füttern ihren Angelplatz,sofern sie können vorher tagelang an,dass muss man sich erstmal vorstellen,da liegen dann auf einer Fläche von höchstens 2-3qm oft 10-20kg Futter! Welches Karpfenvölkchen soll das bitteschön essen?
Da wird vielleicht die Hälfte gegessen und der Rest bleibt liegen und an den Hot-Spots eines See's liegt umsomehr Futter!

Und was wird daraus? ~~> Schlamm
Und der raubt den Fischen den natürlichen Lebensraum und führt zum "kippen" des Sees!

Ich finde daher wenn man unbedingt anfüttern will,was ja heutzutage noch schwer wegzudenken ist und auch durchaus notwendig,dann unmittelbar beim Angeln und nicht schon Tage vorher.

MfG


----------



## kelly.net (22. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar ned der Karpfen Profi Bzw ich geh normalerweise nur auf Raubfisch!
Mein Kumpel ist Karpfen "Profi" und de rmachts so:

Je nach dem womit er fischen will, haut er Frolic, boilies oder pallets in den Mixer und macht se klein, danach macht er aus dem kleinzeug nen Teig einfach mit wassser und semmelbrösel (das genaue mischverhältnis weiß ich ned). der teig ist zwar an der luft ziemlich hart, aber im wasser löst er sich super auf und bildet somit einen futterteppich um die fische an zu locken. dazu schmeißt er immer zwei drei hände voll ganze Frolic, boilies oder pallets dazu um den fischen auch was zu geben, aber ned zu viel, damit se ned satt werden, sondern nur bissal was bekommen. der teppich dient zum anlocken und die ganzen stücke damit die fische auch wissen da gibts was! so bleiben se da und sind aber nicht überfressen!

die menge was du anfütterst, sollte sich nach der größe des sees richten und auch nach der menge der beinhalteten fische! 

meistens macht er es mit frolic, da es am günstigsten ist. damit hat er auch immer erfolg, wenner nen tag draußen ist fängt er mit dierer methode im schnitt 10 -15 karpfen am tag!


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. August 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

Mais macht die Fische zu schnell satt, würde mit Paniermehl, Vanillepuddingpulver o.ä. Teig anrühren und reindonnern.
Etwas Mais ja, aber nicht nur!


----------



## f.k. (3. September 2009)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

Ich mach immer ne Mischung aus Paniermehl, getrocknetem Biskuit (gibst beim Bäcker häufig umsonst), viel Vanillezucker und Mais. Karpfen und Brassen sind ganz verrückt danach!!


----------



## nickkarpfen (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

also ich nehme frolic auf jedenfall nicht denn die boilies lösen sich nach einer zeit auf und die frolic nicht die bleiben da und fangen nach tagen an zu schimmeln und karpfen gehehn an der stelle nie (oder lange nicht mehr hin) und deswegen angele ich mit boilies sind zwar teurer aber mann kann ja auch welche selber machen 

hier machen die auch welche selber (für den anfang reicht das.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMKdJlr5DPI&feature=related


----------



## raini08 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Richtig anfüttern? Wie*

Deine ANLEITUNG zur herstellung von Karpfenfutter find ich super . Danke mach weiter so |supergri#h|kopfkrat|wavey: ich hab lange was gesucht |kopfkrat und heute was gefunden :m bis bald raini08


----------

